# Game Thread: Detroit Pistons @ Cleveland Cavaliers 3/22



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

vs.








*Detroit Pistons(42-23) vs. Cleveland Cavaliers (34-20)*

Time: 7:00 PM
Date: 3.22.05
Venue: Gund Arena

*Starting Lineups:*











































































Cleveland has lost 9 out of 12 and 3 in a row. This is a dangerous game just because we know the crowd will be into it, and what better way to get back on track than to beat us. We know LeBron will show up and try to follow up his 56 point performance with another stellar one.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Paul Silas, out.

Former Pistons assistant, Brendan Malone, in.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

jvanbusk said:


> Paul Silas, out.
> 
> Former Pistons assistant, Brendan Malone, in.


 I think that will help us. I believe Malone is a step down from Silas. I thought he was doing a good job with what he has over there.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Not to mention the adjustment period it will take for them to get used to a different system. I thuink Cleveland all but assured themselves of a first round exit. They were a question mark to begin with to make it to the next round, but I think this seals it.

Silas' firing may provide Cleveland with a boost for a couple game starting with us.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I can't not understand why the Cavs fired Silas. I have to believe that LBJ didn't want him as coach. Pistons should win although I do worry about this firing up the cavs like CJ mentioned.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Despite his reputation, Silas isn't a very good coach. He's good with players and can get them to play for him, but he's really bad with the X's and O's and the Cavs recent struggles have had as much to do with lack of direction as they have lack of execution. With so many teams in the coach market and so few quality coaches, my guess is they wanted to throw their hat in the ring before Flip Saunders and Phil Jackson decide where they want to go. Also Silas and Paxon had a rocky relationship that the new owner was not cool with.

I heard Rip won't play the next two games because of his ankle sprain and Delfino will start for him. A good opportunity for Carlos, but I shudder at the thought of him trying to guard Lebron. Tayshaun will probably be on him all night.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I think between Tay and Dupree we can keep Lebron to 30 or less which should give us the W. We will get an extended look at Delfino I would imagine ( has anyone heard how his knee is holding up after games).
I would again like to see us deploy a Big line up and use EC/Big D before we run outta regular season.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> I heard Rip won't play the next two games because of his ankle sprain and Delfino will start for him. A good opportunity for Carlos, but I shudder at the thought of him trying to guard Lebron. Tayshaun will probably be on him all night.



I hate to say this, but I've said wilder things, but I think this injury (a minimal one) is a good thing for Rip. Remember last year during that short period when he was hurt? He was kind of in the same predicament that he is now -- in a shooting slump and a walking, talking turnover. Sitting out slowed the game down for him a little bit and showed him exactly what we needed him to do for us to win. I think he needs this now. The guy has been in a slump (for him) for who knows how long and maybe sitting out will give him an opportunity to miss playing with the fellas and he will come back from missing two games rejuvanated.

Big, big opportunity for Delfino. This game should start to give us some type of idea what he could do given significant minutes.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

The rest should do Rip good.

I haven't been as down on him as a lot of people have. Since Tayshaun's taken over as the teams leading scorer Rip's lost a lot of his looks. At the begining of the year he completely carried us offensively and we went to him nearly every play, now I think we have a lot more balance. Despite getting his number called less, he is handing out more assists than he ever has in his career. He can get excited and get turnover prone, but the more he handles the ball the better he'll get and I think it only helps us in the end.

I think Rip is a guy who isn't afraid to work on his game, which means doing things he's not comfortable with on the floor. In the preseason everyone was afraid he had fallen in love with the 3-ball but as soon as the regular season started he got back to his bread and butter. Once the playoffs start I think we'll see him go back to primarily handling the ball off of screens, until then though, I can live with his mistakes it seems like it will make him better (which I think it will).


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

My main problem with Rip, besides the turnovers (which have always been an on and off problem), has been the absence of his mid range game. He has been consistently off with that mid range J of his for some time (the numbers say otherwise). I have to give him the benefit of the doubt because he always ups his play when it matters most.

I've felt for a while that a couple guys on the team needed humbling, and seeing us win wothout him (yes, I'm predicting a win) should be enough for Rip.

For the record the other player that needed humbling was Ben and he got that from Mrs. Wallace.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Once again, Tayshaun Prince, though not the featured player, will find himself smack-dab in the middle of the spotlight tonight in Cleveland.
> 
> He will have the unenviable task of guarding LeBron James, who happens to be coming off a franchise-best 56-point effort in Toronto on Sunday, one day before coach Paul Silas was fired.
> 
> ...



http://www.detnews.com/2005/pistons/0503/22/D05-124983.htm


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

For some reason I'm a little excited for this game, I gotta think it's because I feel Cleveland will come out aggressive and looking to make a point after Silas' firing.

You also have Prince helping limit LeBron to 14 points in their last meeting, but you have Bron coming off a 56 point game. Should be a good one tonight.

I'm thinking Prince uses the same strategy of playing off LeBron forcing him to take jumpshots and hopefully in turn limiting his ability to create for his teammates.

On a completely different note, Charles Barkley now says Miami can't beat us unless Zo can bring something to the table. LOL.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Delfino knocks down his first shot and Cleveland looks ready tonight. Ben should seriously stop shooting.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

We should look to the Prince vs. Newble matchup when we get in a bind on offense.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Ben has regressed so much on offense. He forces everything and is an absolute blackhole. He never passes out of the post.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Carlos is playing pretty well to start this game, in my opinion.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

jvanbusk said:


> Carlos is playing pretty well to start this game, in my opinion.



I think in everyone's he is. He's brought more than I thought he would. I doesn't even look like he's trying when he out there. He appears so laid back, but his game is anything but.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

CJ said:


> I think in everyone's he is. He's brought more than I thought he would. I doesn't even look like he's trying when he out there. He appears so laid back, but his game is anything but.


As I was saying that, he throws up an UGLY shot, that here in Detroit would only be rivaled by something Ben throws up.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Now if we could only guard somebody. Anybody.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks like Tayshaun's the definite go to guy with Rip Hamilton out of the lineup. He's attacking the basket, and doesn't seem to fearful of Z, as he's already gone right at him 3 times.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Three starters played the entire first quarter and all three are still in.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Playing Lindsey and Dupree at the same time is a really bad idea.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

What's happening right now is why I hate mass subbing, you put too many guys who haven't played yet on the court with guys who are already in the flow of the game and a run by the other team is exactly what you'll get.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Are Ben and Tay the only ones that got directions to the arena? Cnote looks like hes asleep out there, how many times can he pass it at his teammates feet? We need an energy boost out there or the Cavs who appear to have a boost tonight are gonna run with this.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Playing Lindsey and Dupree at the same time is a really bad idea.


Yup. Makes no sense to have a PG who can't run a break playing with a run-n-gun player.

Playing him with Arroyo is generally a bad idea as well. I can't stand the Hunter-Arroyo backcourt


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

No way Sideshow Bob can guard Dice. He's not experienced enough.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

CJ said:


> No way Sideshow Bob can guard Dice. He's not experienced enough.


LOL, Sideshow Bob just posterized McDyess on the defensive end with that sweet block.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

jvanbusk said:


> LOL, Sideshow Bob just posterized McDyess on the defensive end with that sweet block.



LOL, pretty much. Made me feel quite dumb. Dice'll get him back though.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I almost forgot Lucious Harris was in the NBA. And Mike you're right Ben NEVER even looks to pass out of the post.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh man, Delfino and Dupree 2 on 1 on a break and we turn it over. Missed an opportunity for a big dunk.

Ben sure is having fun with the ball. 

How many steps did Pavlovic take on the continuation 6? 7? My god.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

No way Sideshow Bob can guard Sheed. He's not experienced enough.

Blown opportunity on the break, Dupree should be on the receiving end, not dishing out the pass.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I look down to type about the great pass and ferocious dunk Ben just put down, look up and they're still playing. Gotta make those, we're lucky to get a bakset out of that.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

No comment on Ben's ability to almost make a halfcourt shot, but his inability to make anything else.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Ben Wallace came closer to making a half court shot than a dunk.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Frustrating half. A lot of bad turnovers, blown opportunities, poor shooting, and subpar defense yet.... we're up 2. Very surprising.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Saw spurts of the required energy. It really looks like Cnote is half a$$in it. I like the Arroyo, Delfino, Sheed, Dyess and Tay line up. Instead of Tay we had Dupree though. I cant stress enough how un enthuised some of the boys look tonight. Maybe they figure they can turn it up when they need to and get the W. I wanna see more Tay on the block and Sheed, Dyess on the baseline jumper gettin the ball from the guards on dribble penetration. All else fails? kick it out for the long ball.


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

Sorry if you've already been over this, but why isn't Rip playing?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Piston-PiercePower said:


> Sorry if you've already been over this, but why isn't Rip playing?


No need to apologize. Rip hurt his ankle against the Spurs on Sunday. I believe he's sitting out two games to heal up. :wink:


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Piston-PiercePower said:


> Sorry if you've already been over this, but why isn't Rip playing?


Sprained ankle in the Spurs game.

Out today and tomorrow, and then go from there.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Jesus Christ, Chauncey is getting molested and can't get to the free throw line.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Pistons need to pick it up on the offensive end.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Get Lindsey out now.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Offense is just terrible right now.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

We miss Rip a little.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Only 10 points in the quarter so far.

Damn @ at the block!!!!!!!


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Tayshaun is playing great, somebody has to step up and help him if we're going to win.

Have to make those layups and hit those free throws though.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Tayshaun is playing great, somebody has to step up and help him if we're going to win.
> 
> Have to make those layups and hit those free throws though.


I'd like to see more Arroyo this quarter. He only has 8 mintes so far and has been gret in those 8 minutes.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Please remove Lindsey from the floor.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

47 points at halftime and we go dead in the second half.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

CJ said:


> 47 points at halftime and we go dead in the second half.


Whatever happened to dominating good teams?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I thought it was a miracle we were up at halftime, terrible terrible game. I mean we knew Rip was going to be out right? Didn't look why made and sort of gameplan to account for that.

Was there any reason for Lindsey to play 20 minutes? He doesn't play over Arroyo and Delfino normally so why did he tonight? He contributed absolutetly nothing.

Chauncey had 6 points and 8 turnovers. He wasn't even looking to score most of the game. Don't know what was up with him.

Dyess had a rare awful game as well.

In fact I think everyone on the team played bad except Tayshaun, Sheed, and Arroyo. And Tay's effectiveness was limited by the fact that apparantly it's open season on him in Cleveland. He should have shot about double the free throws he did.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Absolutely embarrassing. Tay and Ben show up to play and I have never seen a worse pro performance than Cnote, between turnovers and the slippery hands he seemed to have.
The officiating was horrible to be polite, but we cant keep pissing and whining about the calls and no calls. If they feel like the officials are calling a bad game? Do like the Bad Boys and lay someone on their arse hard and force the refs to blow their whistles to clean it up. The rest of the league is paying attention and realize that if they bang the boys around early and often, the refs arent calling it and it will take them off of their game.
I dont see the purpose of having Lindsey in there when Arroyo was sitting on the bench. Delfino only played a few minutes in the second half as well.
A total substandard performance for the majority of the team, they better forget they won the championship last year and remember that it dont mean crap this year.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I think Dyess was shown to be very liable on D. I never thought he was great but he appears to be less than average. I counted at least 3 times a player was attacking the rim and Dyess had a opportunity to make a play at the ball but rather flapped his arms like a duck to i would assume distract the player. He is a liability if he isnt hitting his shots, which he wasnt.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

This loss is a terrible one. The team played like crap and got beat by a team that has been <b>really</b> struggling since the All-Star break and had a new coach. It took no time for the Cavs to adjust to Malone, and they just killed us. 

Too much standing around was the Pistons doom tonight.


----------



## sliver (Nov 21, 2004)

so much for player of the week...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Not to take any blame away from the players who played terrible in their own right (minus a few), but the coaching was terrible tonight. You had Lindsey playing way too many minutes and for the most part he was ineffective for most of the night. I'll chalk it up to Heard trying to get him some PT in preparation for the playoffs, because if he wanted to win yesterday he wouldn't have played him as much. You also had guys playing too long many minutes in succession, guys who were hot taken out of the game, and guys who were cold left in. Just a bad coaching job.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

CJ said:


> Not to take any blame away from the players who played terrible in their own right (minus a few), but the coaching was terrible tonight. You had Lindsey playing way too many minutes and for the most part he was ineffective for most of the night. I'll chalk it up to Heard trying to get him some PT in preparation for the playoffs, because if he wanted to win yesterday he wouldn't have played him as much. You also had guys playing too long many minutes in succession, guys who were hot taken out of the game, and guys who were cold left in. Just a bad coaching job.


good post, if they win tonight alls well. they play so few guys they are always going to have a hard time replacing the production of a hamilton. i'm going to go off here a little so dont get to upset but the treatment that darko has got with this team is borderline disgraceful. in all the years i've been following this sport(too many to count)i have never seen a kid who was drafted that high get so little respect from management. he doesnt play for two weeks and then they embarass him by putting him on the floor for 40 seconds, 20 of which gets run down by one team or the other holding the ball.the sad thing is on a nightly basis there are guys playing on the other team that arent any good, to imply he isnt good enough to find some role on the court is a joke.


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

Well I taped this game and just got a chance to watch it but yeah like people have said Billups come on what a game could he play much worse. On a positive note I don't get to see many Pistons games over here but WOW tay impressed me so much doing what he did on O while guardin LeBron he's looking like a few year from now he could be something special Rip was really missed for this game and Ben needs to start finishing for god sake. I guess I'm overruled about Hunter playin that much it's easy to forget just how quick he is granted with limited results tonight.


----------

